# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا > حرفه ای: آخرین ورژن نت بینز (نسخه کامل) - دانلود کنید

## کاظم فلاحی خواه

به سایت زیر برید و به آخر صفحه مراجعه کنید .
http://forum.gsmaria.com/forum117/thread17091.html

با تشکر./
http://akfacorporation.persianblog.ir/

----------

